# icd 9 code-Assessment lists



## arizona1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Assessment lists both "nasal congestion" and "URI". Nasal congestion is a sx of the URI. Even though the provider listed both would we only code the URI? Would it be up to us to notify the provider that once he listed the URI the nasal congestion becomes a sx.

Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 16, 2010)

Does the physician say the nasal congestion is a symptom of the URI?  You cannot assume that it is if it is not stated by the physician.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, I think we'll take 465.9 (URI) code only. 

Nasal congestion is the blockage of the nasal passages usually due to membranes lining the nose becoming swollen from inflamed blood vessels. It is also known as nasal blockage, nasal obstruction, blocked nose, stuffy nose, or stuffed up nose. And it's a common symptom in URI. 

Lets take a quick lookup on URI, Seasonal Allergies, Influenza - Symptom Comparison. Please see attached image....

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

